# My Labs after stopping TRT.



## FarmerTed (Aug 22, 2021)

I was on TRT from Feb 27th, 2020 to July 1st, 2021. I was running Test-C 160mg weekly.
I had labs done several times while on TRT and my Total Test was consistently over 1,1000 (I started at 578)

I quit taking Test because I was tired of injecting and saw ZERO benefits in what I was doing. 
I waited 7 weeks and got tested again and now my Total Test is 126. (full results attached)
But here's the kicker... Other than the numbers on paper, I see ZERO difference between 1,100 and 126. 
My sex drive is the same and I still wake up with morning wood. How is this possible? 

Note: I've never had any ED issues or taken any ED meds, in fact, I'm on no meds at all, just OTC vitamins.
I only mention the morning wood and sex drive because I've been lead to believe that those are the main indicators of Low T

So now I'm wondering, should I go back on my TRT or just stay off as long as I'm feeling alright?
Or maybe I should try a blast? I've never done it and I have plenty of Test on hand...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 22, 2021)

You sound like my uncle.  He went  from sub 200 to over 1100, and noted no difference in how he felt.  As a result, he stopped all together.

I, on the other hand, noticed HUGE differences in going from the 200s to the 1,200 range.  I felt sorry for my poor wife in the beginning, because it was like I was a teenager all over again in the wood department.  Not only could I have sex, but after 15 minutes, I was ready for another round.

Then, there was my energy and mood.  Being low-T, I had symptoms that mimicked depression and was sent to various psychiatric professionals.  After bumping those levels up, I went from sleeping 12+ hours a day to getting by on 6 or 7 and having WAY more energy.  

EDIT:  My overall mood improved too.  The whole thing that started me to look into other medical problems was due to the fact that my psychiatric professionals could not figure out the cause of my depression and concluded that I had some other underlying medical issue.  The sucky part is that I suffered from 2014 through the middle of 2016 going from specialist to specialist before I did a last ditch effort of seeing a HRT specialist thinking my hormones were out of whack.

Granted, I also was hypothyroid in addition to being hypogonadal, so it is possible that having the right level of T3 contributed to the energy levels in addition to the testosterone.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 22, 2021)

Oh boy.  Where do I start?  So you were on TRT for 16 months and just quit cold turkey?  With your previous test levels, before TRT, I'm surprised you got a script to begin with.  Especially if you were asymptomatic.  At 126 ng/dL you will end up feeling like crap. For the most part, everything in your bloodwork looks pretty normal.  Why is there not a free testosterone level though?  This is the important one.  Your total just tells you how much you have in your system but a lot of that is bound to albumin and SHBG so it is not "available" for the body to use in an androgenic capacity.  Also, no T3 and T4?

Let's hop on Mrs Frizzle's magic school bus real quick.  Cholesterol is the mother of all hormones.  What does this mean?  Your body makes cholesterol and sends it to the appropriate organs, in this case your testicles, for it to be converted into a hormone.  With your levels being that low and doing nothing about it to try and either boost your natural production or replace what you should have, I would foresee some cholesterol and BP issues in the future.  This could be years so not an emergency. 



FarmerTed said:


> I only mention the morning wood and sex drive because I've been lead to believe that those are the main indicators of Low T


Be careful with these assumptions.  There is a long list of symptoms and hypogonadism can present in many different ways.  At 29 years old, I was diagnosed, primarily due to a medical condition when I was a teenager, due to lethargy, no motivation, weight gain, and a few other symptoms.  My levels then were 316ng/dL.

I would highly advise against going on a blast right now.  You are wavering to the point that you have no clue what road you want to take moving forward.  I would either do some sort of protocol to try and boost your natural production back or go back on TRT and maybe lower your dose a little.  In my opinion, doing nothing, would be the worst thing you could do at this time.


----------



## FarmerTed (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks for the advice creekrat. 
I do have some 50mg Clomid tabs on hand. 
I was thinking of taking 1/2 tab daily for a couple of weeks and see what happens.

As for the blood test, it's one that was recommended in another thread here on UG. I didn't save the link to the thread, just the link I used to order it. https://www.privatemdlabs.com/lp/body-builder-testing.php

I do check my BP daily and the numbers have increased slightly but don't seem that bad to me. 
First thing this morning I was 128/79 with a resting heart rate of 63 
(I'm 54 and probably 25% bodyfat)


----------

